# Archivos innecesarios en un sistema que nunca se actualizará

## Stolz

Tengo una instalación de Gentoo que va a usarse en cientos de ordenadores. A la hora de distribuirlo me he encontrado con el problema de que en algunos países y situaciones las conexiones a Internet son extremadamente lentas y distribuir una imagen de disco de varios GB resulta tedioso.

Mi objetivo es reducir el tamaño de la imagen de disco lo máximo posible. Me gustaría saber qué archivos puedo borrar del disco de forma segura teniendo en cuenta que:

- Los sistemas nunca se van a usar para algo distinto de lo que han sido diseñados (un único programa en X sin gestor de ventanas).

- Nunca se van a actualizar y nunca van a requerir ningún tipo de cambio de configuración ni instalación o compilación de ningún programa.

Lo que de momento se me ha ocurrido que puedo quitar es:

/tmp/, /var/tmp, /usr/tmp,...

/usr/src/

/usr/portage/*-*

/usr/share/doc/

sys-devel/gcc

dev-util/ccache

sys-apps/portage

app-portage/*

sys-devel/make

dev-util/cmake

sys-apps/man-pages-*

¿qué más sobraría?Esta es mi lista completa de paquetes por si ayuda: http://pastebin.com/HHXk5tva

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Quote:*   

> - Nunca se van a actualizar y nunca van a requerir ningún tipo de cambio de configuración ni instalación o compilación de ningún programa.
> 
> 

 

Si "nunca" significa realmente "nunca", todo lo que sea fuente sobra, eso incluye como bien has dispuesto /usr/src, pero también cosas como

```
$ find /usr -name *.h -or -name *.c -or -name *.cpp
```

Es cuestión de ser creativo e ir probando.

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que de momento se me ha ocurrido que puedo quitar es:
> 
> /tmp/, /var/tmp, /usr/tmp,...
> 
> /usr/src/
> ...

 

Seguramente tampoco vayas a necesitar /usr/share/man, /usr/share/consolefonts, /usr/share/icons (la mayoría al menos). También puedes revisar /usr/share/locale y desinstalar todos los paquetes *proto, que son cabeceras.

De todas formas, si de verdad necesitas un sistema mínimo yo contemplaría la opción de crear algo más minimalista usando LFS con busybox. Hay librerías C más pequeñas y servidores X más minimalistas, todo depende de los requerimientos mínimos que necesites...

----------

## pelelademadera

podrias desinstalar gcc seguramente, automake, borrar las sources del kernel (/usr/src/*) y alguna cosa mas que se use para compilar unicamente

----------

## JotaCE

Hola, creo que tampoco usaras rsync.

Mi primera incursion en linux con codigo fuente fue con LFS y estoy de acuerdo con el colega de que puede ser bastante mejor usar LFS para armar un linux que nunca actualizaras. Creeme que conseguiras una plataforma muy veloz aun en maquinas antiguas.

Saludos

----------

